# Kompakt-WaKü



## zCHR1Sz (6. Juli 2013)

*Kompakt-WaKü*

Hallo liebe Community,

habe mal eine Frage bezüglich dieser Kompakt-Wasserkühlungs ( Corsair Hydro Series H110 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Wasserkühlung | CPU Kühler | Kühler u. Lüfter | Komponenten | PC&Server | KLARSICHT IT GmbH) ob ich das auf diesem Mainboard (https://heute-kaufen.de/welten/comp...cpc&utm_source=geizhals_de&utm_term=HK0444539 verbauen kann.

LG


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKüh*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## cryzen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKüh*

ja geht


----------

